
A/B Testing – You’re doing it wrong - justinucd
https://hackernoon.com/a-b-testing-youre-doing-it-wrong-77d628ac9518
======
karmakaze
> Use actual statistics — Do not rely on simple 1 on 1 comparison metrics to
> dictate what works and does not work. “Version A yields a 20 percent
> conversion rate and Version B yields a 22 percent conversion rate, therefore
> we should switch to Version B!” Please do not do this. Use actual confidence
> intervals, z-scores, and statistically significant data.

This is my key takeaway from the article. So often the desired outcome is to
move a needle without being specific about what a degree of movement means.

